# 13.2kv-208/120v



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Google is your friend, 

http://www.relectric.com/Transformers/Oil-Filled-Substation

Email these folks.


----------



## rlc3854 (Dec 30, 2007)

Are you in an internship or a licensed electrical engineer? I only ask because you have asked some interesting questions here for a specialized area of the trade. As an electrical engineer your questions are areas that you would have dealt with in school and as Brian stated google is your friend. Most manufacturers will be more than happy to send you cut sheets of their products. Also if you do not have one get a "American's Electrician Handbook" lots of pictures and details.


----------



## clos078 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm just a designer. Hopefully one day i'll be licensed. But yes I studied electrical engineer in college. Like everything else they didn't teach the NEC or high power distribution (the practical stuff). At least for my school. Mostly the old folks learn from experience or reading books. They thought more electronics and digital electronics. I so wish they had a specialization in high power distribution. But i'll definitely will take a look at that book you recommended me. I did research Google, but it's so much information specially if your not sure what your looking for. 

Thanks again


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

The manufactures will bend over backwards to help.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Penns State, Arizona State, and U of Houston all have good power engineering programs.


----------



## clos078 (Aug 24, 2011)

brian john said:


> The manufactures will bend over backwards to help.


I called them at 9am and i'm still waiting for their call back.


----------



## clos078 (Aug 24, 2011)

I emailed them. Hopefully they get back to me.


----------



## clos078 (Aug 24, 2011)

Found my cut sheet 

http://www.eaton.com/ecm/idcplg?IdcService=GET_FILE&dID=187968


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

I was looking at the one line diagrams for the WTC. It seems that they didn't step down 13.2KV to 120/208. They used 13.2KV to 480/277 and another, smaller transformer to 120/208 with necessary switch gear and O.C. protection.


----------



## Shorty Circuit (Jun 26, 2010)

retiredsparktech said:


> I was looking at the one line diagrams for the WTC. It seems that they didn't step down 13.2KV to 120/208. They used 13.2KV to 480/277 and another, smaller transformer to 120/208 with necessary switch gear and O.C. protection.


Generally transformers of this type were installed by utilities in older buildings some years ago. This would be for a relatively small isolated industrial building, not sufficient for anything of any size and not very efficient for most modern users. Also 3 phase is entirely inappropriate for residential users AFAIK (except high rise units???.) A local utility could probabaly steer you to a source. I've got a client with a 500 KVA I tried to get rid of but now the client has no money for a new service entrance. That's the breaks. A building with a 120/208V service entrance is a PITA.


----------



## retiredsparktech (Mar 8, 2011)

retiredsparktech said:


> I was looking at the one line diagrams for the WTC. It seems that they didn't step down 13.2KV to 120/208. They used 13.2KV to 480/277 and another, smaller transformer to 120/208 with necessary switch gear and O.C. protection.


 When I submitted this statement, I should have realized, that all the lighting was 277. So it made sense to supply 120/208 in that manner. The lighting was the largest load provided for.


----------

